#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Download a Steel Plate Shear Wall project with ETABS file

## mehrce

Steel Plate Shear Walls are an effective and economical method of resisting lateral forces on structures due to wind and earthquakes.Steel-Plate-Shear-Wall-ETABS-File



This project use Steel Plate Shear Wall in a ten story building. This project use Strip model to analysis steel plate shear wall.

This file has a Excel program to calculate parameter in strip model.

Download link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Download a Steel Plate Shear Wall project with ETABS file

----------


## abohammed

Thanks, but the file is not there anymore. Could you re-upload it again?

----------


## selmagis

See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmeysamm

Thanks, but the file is not there anymore?  Could you sent my email thanks a lot.    my email:  engmeysamhashemi@gmail.com

----------


## selmagis

New place: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## albertoxina

Could anyone upload the file please. The last link is a single pdf file of a reinforced concrete building.

Thanks in advance!!

----------

